# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  Argus Atmel programmētājs

## Helis

Tātad lieta sekojoša. Nopirku šito Atmel programētāju no Argus:  http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=48078

Lieta tāda, ka visu salodēju, pārbaudīju vairākas reizes (daudz jau tur nevarēju nokļūdīties  :: ), bet šis kā neiet tā neiet. Spraužot pie kompja viņš uzrādās kā unknowed device. Esmu uzinstalējis libusb draiverus un nekas nepalīdz tāpat. Varbūt kko daru nepareizi, tāpēc lūdzu pēc padoma.

P.S. Vēl ir tāda interesanta lieta, tā komplekta pdf failā, ko var apskatīt argusa linkā, shēmā pie usb data vadiem ir pieslēgtas zēnera diodes, bet reāli esošajam pcb tas nav paredzēts. Meklējot googlē palīdzību neko neatradu kā vien kkur ieraudzīju pa ceļam, ka kāds rakstīja, ka tās zēnera diodes vispār ir vajadzīgas it īpaši jau ir jaunāka mātesplate vai kkā tā. Tad rodas jautājums, ka varbūt to problēmu man atrisināt tas, ka pielodēšu tās zēnera diodes plates otrā pusē??? Ja būtu pa rokai pamēģinātu, bet tā kā nav, negribas speciāli priekšlaicīgi tagad skriet un pirkt. Ceru uz jūsu palīdzību.

Ar cieņu,
Kārlis

----------


## M_J

Pilnīg noteikti Zēnera diodes ir vajadzīgas, bez tām sprieguma līmeņi neatbilst USB standartiem. Man bija tas pats - nepirku Argusā bet salodēju pats no tā, kas mājās mētājās. Attiecīgās Zēnera diodes negadījās pa rokai un nekas nestrādāja, kad ielodēju - viss ok!

----------


## Helis

Paldies M_J! Nu jāskatās, varbūt pašam arī kkur stāv kādas, bet šaubos.

----------


## Powerons

Nu tak redz kur ir orģinālās jaunākās shēmas ar jaunajām softa versijām  :: 
http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/

Pārbaudi kārtīgi vai esi pareizi salodējis, jo tam programmātoram komplektā nēk līdzi nepareizā shēma.
Argusa versijai ir mazliet pārtaisīti izvadi, pārlikti uz citām kājām.
Bet pats galvenais pretestību nummuri shēmā un platē neatbilst.

Es šito shēmu salodēju skatoties pēc bildes, un pēc bildes skatījos kādi krāsu kodi pretestībām un tad sakrāmēju pareizi  :: 

Strādāt strādā, tikai pa brīžiem nogļuko nezkāpēc. Jo garāku programmu gruzī, jo lielāka varbūtība ka nogļukos. 4kb iegruzīt jau ir problēma. 1kb vel ir ok.
Kad nogļuko atrauju un pieslēdzu barošanu nojauna.
Pielodēju arī zennerus, bet man tas nezkāpēc neko nelīdzēja.

Atrodas sistēmā viņš tīri labi pie usb portiem USBasp
kinfocenter atrod viņu uzreiz!

Vēl jāņem vērā, ka svaigu atmeli pirmoreiz jāprogrammē uz lēno atrumu.


Pats kautkad drīzumā domāju pats savu plati uztaisīt šitai shēmai, lai jauno saftu normāli programmātorā iešutu  ::

----------


## Helis

Cik palasījos, tad ar tām zēnera diodēm ir tā. Ir kompji kam nav iebildumu pret +5V D+ un D- signālu, bet pārsvarā lielākā daļa normāli strādā tikai pie +3.3V, kas ir usb standarts, tāpēc tās 3v6 diodes vajadzīgas. Tā kā atradu vienīgi pagaidām 3v zēnerus, pamēģināju un negāja, bet tas droši vien dēļ tā, ka tagad signāla līmenis ir atkal par mazu. Nekas nāksies laikam tik iet uz veikalu pakaļ tiem zēneriem. Starp citu vēl problēma varētu būt ar to, ka man ir Win7 x64, jo cik lasīju, tad tur tā libusb draivera dabūšana virsū ir problemātiska, bet nu protams izdarāma.

P.S. Poweron tev gadījumā vads, kas iet no programmatora uz programmējamo atmeli nav par garu, jo tad rasties tādas problēmas kā tev. To vismaz kkur lasīju.

----------


## Edzukins

ja pie device manager viņš tev uzrādās kā Usbasp (ar izsaukuma zīmi) tad tu vari tālāk čakarēties ar draiveriem, bet līdz tam problēma ir dzelzī. Un jā citiem strādā bez stabilitroniem citiem nē, bet viņus vajag jebkurā gadījumā.

un vads no programmatora uz atmeli nedrīkst būt garš, taču tam nav nekāda sakara ar to vai kompis atpazīst dzelzi, tur var rasties gļuki lasot un rakstot MK ja ir pa garu.

Bet krāmīgs vads no kompja uz programmatoru gan var radīt tādas problēmas. Citreiz gadās ka ar prostu vadu nekas neiet, paņem ar ferītiem un iet, bet tas reti.

Un ja tiec līdz problēmai kad dzelzi atpazīst, bet draiveru nevar uzlikt, tad dažiem kompjiem kkur pirms win ielādēšanas varēja iečekot lai neparakstītos draiverus nevarētu uzlikt, tur jāpamaina un viss aidā.

Bet nu šajā gadījumā zenerīši pie vainas.

----------


## Helis

Nu dzelzi pagaidām neatpazīst, tāpēc jāskatās kas būs, kad pielodēšu zēnerus. Vispār pirmajā postā rakstīju, ka diezgan grūti nokļūdīties lodējot šito aparātu, bet redz kā pēc vēlreizējas nejaušas apskates atklājās ka esmu ledus ielodējis otrādi.  ::  Žēl ka tas neko neatrisina  ::

----------


## Helis

Tātad lieta sekojoša. Pielodēju klāt abus zēnerus, spraužu klāt un tāpat windows bļauj ka unknowed device. Tātad vēšos pie jums ar izmisīgu jautājumu, kā lai pārbauda, kas par lietu?

----------


## Vikings

Iespraud citā portā. Kompja aizmugurējā portā noteikti pamēģini. Usbasp dokumentācijā rakstīts, ka šamējais nestrādā caur hubiem un ja nemaldos tad vairums kompja priekšējie porti arī nāca no iebūvētā huba.

----------


## Helis

Pamēģināju uz diviem portatīvajiem un vienu galda pc, visur tā pati problēma, rāda ka unknowed.

----------


## goga

nevar būt tā ka tas IC ir neieprogrammēts?   ::

----------


## Helis

Nu tā nevajadzētu būt. VIsmaz tā komplekta aprakstā nekā tamlīdzīga nav minēta, un cik zinu tad tā mirene, kas nāk līdzi jau ir saprogramēta.

----------


## goga

tak nepaslinko, iemet bildes, vēlams no abām pusēm, parādi kā esi salodējis, savādāk te fantazēt var nez ko. Varbūt "aukstā" lode, varbūt kaut kur iet uz īso, esi notīrījis virsmu pēc lodēšanas, nē? Cerams ka nelieto kādu skābi lodēšanai (pašam bija kādreiz  iepaticies, pirms uzzināju par škidro kalifoniju, tas jau ne kas, ka skābe veido slāni kas laiž īso, ar aci nekas nav redzams).

offtopic: 
pa*isa letiņi pret čehiem hoķī, bēdīgi bēdīgi, nu tak ko var gribēt, ja pa vārtiem nemet, 3 periodā sāka mest, brīnumainā kārtā vārtus dabūja..... Gaida nezkādas ideālas situācijas, tur jau tā lieta, ka spēlējot pret labu komandu ideālu situāciju nav.....

----------


## Helis

Nu kābi lodēšana parasti neizmantoju.  Vienīgais man tāds niķis (droši vien stulbs un nepareizs) pa reizei ielikt lodāmura galu skabē lai nokož visus draņkus, kas virsu uz uzgaļa (oksīds utt.). Nu tīrijis gan neesmu aimuguri pēc lodēšanas. Bet ar ko lai notīra to fluxi??

Reku dažas bildes:



P.S. Par hoķi taisnība, ja nemet, tad arī veiksmes iespēja būs konkrēti maza. Jāmēt pie katras izdevības!!! Bet nu tā mūsejiem tāda kā bez maz vai iedzimtība tagad. Sezonu no sezonas, ja neskubina un nedzen, nemet.

----------


## AndrisZ

Pamērcē vates piciņu spirtā un tīri nost. Acetons ņem labāk, bet kaitīgs veselībai. Vēl var lietot šķidrumu nagu lakas noņemšanai. Tas ņem tikpat labi kā acetons un vēl patīkami smaržo.  :: 
Nedomāju gan ka nestrādā tāpēc ka nav notīrīts.

----------


## Helis

Nu man arī liekas, ka nenotīrīšana tur pie vainas nav. Stulbi vienīgias, ka no sākuma neiedomājos un mikreni pa taisno ielodēju iekšā. Vajadzēja dip ligzdu ielodēt un tad varētu vismaz normāli izņemt un pārprogramēt, ja vajag. Nu man vismaz ir liela pātliecība, ka problēma ar mikreni, jo nu būsim atklāti, tur lodējot neko nevar nepareizi sadarīt ja ir kaut puslīdz kkāda sajēga.

----------


## JDat

lai nelodētu ārā, varbūt noder šitāds risinājums pāršūšanā: http://elm-chan.org/works/avrx/isp_clp.jpeg
Rekur pilns teksts: http://elm-chan.org/works/avrx/report_e.html

Bet nu... Vienmēr, iespēju robežās, centies izmantot panelīti. Esmu pārliecinājies uz savas rūgtās pieredzes, ka panelītis ir laba lieta.

----------


## Velko

Ja jau rāda, ka "unknown device" - tātad viss kārtībā   :: 

Precīzāk - dzelzi redz, tikai nevar saprast kas tas tāds ir. Un ja tā padomā - no kurienes gan lai Windows zinātu kas ir USBasp?

Novelc USBasp softa sources, tur iekšā būs arī daiveris (mapītē win-driver). To tad arī vajag windai iebarot.

----------


## Helis

Nu tur nebūs tik draiveru problēm, jo aizmirsu izstāstīt to, ka, kad arī piespraudu šamējo linuxā, lsusb viņu arī neatrada, ķipa device id 0x00000. Win7 arī visādi izmēģinājos draiveri iebarot bet nekā. Žēl ka nav xp kkur uzinstalēts, varētu tad pamēģināt.

----------


## goga

Parasti tīru ar vecu zobubirsti+spirts, tad var notīrīt tos mazos alvas pikučus, kas tev tur manāmi. Nu jā greizi salodēt tur nav ko, pārtīri virsmu, ar multimetru pārzvani kontaktus. Vienīgais, ko lasīju, ieteicams šo lietot ar USB vadu ne garāku kā 1.8M savādāk var gļukot, tā kā pameiģini ar kādu maksimāli īsu. Nu ja tas nepalīdz tad lieku uz neieprogramētu čipu, principā pārprogramēšanai var pielodēt pa tiešo vadiņus klāt.

----------


## Velko

Priekš pārprogrammēšanas nekādus papildus vadiņus nav klāt jālodē. Uz plates priekš tā ir speciāls jumperis. Kad tas savienots, čipu var pārprogrammēt caur to pašu 10-pin portu, kas ir uz plates.

----------


## JDat

Nelieks offtopic: A kāpēc čakarēties ar šito programmatoru, ja var uzbūvēt STK500?
Draudzējas gan ar AVR studio, gan Avrdude.
Lietoju un nesūdzos.
No prakses varu pateikt, ka nestrādā DebugWire un var būt problēmas ar lēniem clockiem (itkā uzliku 128 KHz iekšējo clock un CLKDIV8 fuse, rezultātā nevaru ar STK500 debrick uztaisīt).

Varbūt dažiem var sagādāt problēmas FR232rl mikrenes pielodēšana, bet tak atradīsies forumā cilvēki, kas var palīdzēt.

----------


## goga

Apgaismojiet tumsoņu, interese par mikrokontrolieriem ir, bet neredzu jēgu no šiem development board'iem, ja man vajag paeksperimentēt ar kādu aplikāciju, paņemu maketplati un uzmetu tieši to ko vajag, ar to kitu sanāk tā ka gribu kautko nezinu ko. Jēga? Benefits?

Edit:
Programmieris jau vairāk domāts strādāt ar gatavu kodu, ieprogrammēji un lieto.

----------


## JDat

> Apgaismojiet tumsoņu, interese par mikrokontrolieriem ir, bet neredzu jēgu no šiem development board'iem, ja man vajag paeksperimentēt ar kādu aplikāciju, paņemu maketplati un uzmetu tieši to ko vajag, ar to kitu sanāk tā ka gribu kautko nezinu ko. Jēga? Benefits?
> 
> Edit:
> Programmieris jau vairāk domāts strādāt ar gatavu kodu, ieprogrammēji un lieto.


 Par kuru kitu iet runa?

ja pareizi saprotu, tad programmators nepieciešams, lai iešūtu kontrolierī programmu kuru uzraksta ar datora palīdzību. Tāpēc arī vajag (un cilvēki būvē) programmatorus. Ar ko gatavs (no interneta novilkts) koda atšķiras ar pašrakstītu kodu? Man vajag uzbūvēt iekārtiņu ar kontrolieri, bet lai es varu eksperimentēt, testēt utt savu kodu iekārtu utt dzīvē, man vajag ar kaut ko iešūt kontrolierī. Helis cīnās  ::  ar savu programmatoru, es lietoju savu.

----------


## goga

Vienalga kuru, tas pats STK500, čupa netā atrodamie paštaisītie development board. Ja tu nodarbojies ar koda izstrādi tad ok, bet ja tu tev programmmēšana neineteresē, tu vienk, novelc sourci, vai gatavu *.hex, uzkompilē, ieprogrammē, lieto. 
Jautājums ir tieši par izstrādi, ja kodu viedo pats, tātad ja es gribu uztaisīt digitālo termometru, pats izstrādāt kodu, kāda jēga no tā STK500, paņemu maketplati uzlodēju to ko man vajag un lūdzu sēžu AVR Studio, programmēju, nokompilēju un ar Ponyprog ierakstīju čipā...

Edit:
Ok, vienīgais ka caur Com portu debagot var.

----------


## JDat

Tagad pieleca. NEz man kaut kā liekas, ka ērtāk ir ar STK. Pa cik manam ir FT232rl, varu pieslēgt gan pie galda datora, gan pie portatīvā. Nedomāju par LPT vai seriālā porta problēmām. Kaut kā liekas, ka ir ērtāk. mazjaudīgiem testiem zogu eletrību no tā paša USB porta (iespēju robežās). Man itkā gribās kaut kādu stabilitāti. Lai nav jāčakarējas ar programmatora problēmām uz vecāka (win9 ::  datora. Vienreiz biju situācijā, kad objektā uz vietas vajadzēja pielabot laika konstantes kontrolierī. Speciāli vajadzēja ņemt Pentium MMX 200 MHz portatīvo, jo bija LPT ports. Win2000 ar dievu uz pusēm vilkās, ģļukaini strādāja portIO.sys draiveri. Programmators bija salodēts uz goda vārda tikai (lai arī šis nav īpaši labāk salodēts). Vairs negribu lai programmators ievieš savu nestabilitātes faktoru procesā. Man kaut kā gribās ērtības nedaudz. Nevajag domāt vai pāņēmu līdzi LPT vadu, vai vads nav salūzis, vai nav nolūzis barošanas adaptera vads, vai baterijas nav nosēdušas (ja programmatoru baro no baterijām, man tāds bija). Vai nenogļukos softs utt. A tagad paņem piespraud USB, atver attiecīgu AVR projektu, izlabo ciparus, F7, un ieraksti iekšā. Sīkums, bet patīkami.

Nu gan esam iebraukuši beztēmā.   ::

----------


## Helis

Nu šaubos vai tagad atkal speciāli meistarošu ko citu. Sataisīšu šito (cerams  :: ), pamācīšos bišku šo to izveidot un tad jau redzēs, kādas būs tālākās velmes. Gadījuma kārtā, ja vajadzēs, ir kāds, kurš varēs palīdzēt ar atmegas ieprogramēšanu?

----------


## JDat

Itkā varu mēģināt palīdzēt. Konkrētāk raksti privāti.

----------


## M_J

Diez vai būs draiveru problēma. Neatceros, ko rādīja, kad nebija Zēnera diodes, bet kad diodes ielodēju, tad pieslēdzoties pie datora, kurā šamējais nav pieinstalēts, smuki parāda, ka piespraustā iekārta ir USB ASP un pajautā, kur tad meklēt draiveri. Līdz tam strādāju ar Pony, caur seriālo portu un arī to tikai pirmo reizi programmējot čipu, pēc tam caur bootloaderi, kas man liekas ērtākais variants. USB programmatoru uzlodēju tikai tāpēc, ka radās vajadzība nolasīt un salīdzināt kodus vairākām atmegām128. Kamēr Ponijs caur com portu to nolasa, aizmigt var.

----------


## Helis

Tātad, tā kā bija tagad ļoti aizņemtas šitās dienas, nesanāca iepostēt kā man izgāja ar savu programmatoru. Kā lai saka galu galā viss iet (pateicoties JDat  ::  ). Problēma bija diezan vienkārša, nebija ieprogramēta ATmega8. Nu rūpnīcas vaina. Bet nekas tagad iet, pirmā lampiņa jau iededzināta tikusi, vēl pwm uz viņas izmēģināts. Nu ko, tagad tik sīkāk jāizpēta tā brīnuma uzbūve palasoties šo to un tad jau jāķerās klāt kko meistarot. Centīšos arī savus brīnumus šeit izrādīt.

----------


## australia

Hei, arī mans ATmega8 bija tukšs.
sanāk, ka tā nav rūpnīcas vaina. viņi vienkārši nedrīkst pārdot tā čaļa USBasp projektu

----------

